# Starting finishing business in florida



## Kwas4112007 (Aug 23, 2016)

Im working on starting a finishing business in florida working as a sub for construction companies. I know i need my insurances but I was wondering if im required to have a license for this most of my work will be in the city of tampa


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

http://www.broward.org/PermittingAn...actors/Pages/StateContractorRegistration.aspx

Florida State Statute 489.113(c)
http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...ng=&URL=0400-0499/0489/Sections/0489.113.html http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...ng=&URL=0400-0499/0489/Sections/0489.113.html_The local government may also deny issuance of, or may suspend, any outstanding building permit where a contractor fails or refuses to provide proof of public liability and property damage insurance coverage as required by s.__489.115(5)__ and workers' compensation insurance coverage as required by s.__489.114__._


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

An even better one.

http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/pro/cilb/index.html


----------



## Kwas4112007 (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks for the reply i did already check that but no where does it say anything about strictly finishing all i can get is info about hanging licenses


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

The way I read it is specialty under drywall. It is just a phase of that process. Call them and ask.
Welcome to the board BTW.


----------



## Kwas4112007 (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you! From what ive gathered so far all im gonna have to to is register with every county and pay business tax looks like no special licencing is required. Hanging seems to be a whole other animal that im not ready to tackle just yet


----------

